# Christian Bowhunters Championship Shoot this Saturday 8/20



## p&y finally (Aug 17, 2011)

Our final shoot of the year will be this Saturday.

This is the Championship shoot!

Come out and win that belt buckle as well as bragging rights for the next year

You do not have to be qualified to shoot the Championship, but if your in the running for SOY you will HAVE to shoot it.

Hope to see everybody on Saturday.

To those who cant make it, have a safe hunting season and we'll see yall in January!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 18, 2011)

*Shaky*

See you there maybe l can catch that guy with the dark glasses if not l will settle for you or Fulltime...What time are y'all shooting need a group..


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 18, 2011)

my money is on p&y.  fulltime is mine, lol


----------



## fulltime (Aug 18, 2011)

geez how much you pay me not to shoot?


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 18, 2011)

i'm broke, so i guess i'll have to shoot for my biscuits


----------



## fulltime (Aug 19, 2011)

hey geez dont forget this shoots cost 5 more bucks


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 19, 2011)

i've already borrowed it from mary ann..what i want to know is, are you going to pull another fast one like you did last year and NOT give a belt buckle for the senior class.  i paid my extra $5 and got nothing to show for it???  if that is the case, i'll be going to the gainsville 900 round instead..it's $15 also   the law has been laid down..i can only shoot 1 or the other, since one is 45 mi. south, and t'other is 45 north, lol.


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 19, 2011)

full time needs to peer group us. jump in if you want some bottomline


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 19, 2011)

3darcher said:


> full time needs to peer group us. jump in if you want some bottomline



.........................       >>>----->


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 19, 2011)

fulltime said:


> hey geez dont forget this shoots cost 5 more bucks



I've hung up my 3-D rig. Is there going to be a hunting bow class or just the regular shoot ? And what class do I shoot in with fixed pins on a HHA slide ?


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 19, 2011)

ok, fulltime just called me on the phone because his computer network is down, so first off, i was wrong about paying the extra $5 to shoot last year.  i must be getting early onset or something, but he said he gave back the $5 when he found out he didn't have enough belt buckles.  i apologize for that, but i still don't remember it.  this year, something else new..a buckle will only be awarded if 3 or more people shoot in that class.  re bowanna's question about the sight..it's gotta be a behind the riser hunting sight to shoot hunter class.  hopefully, joe's computer will be back in a little while..oh, something else about peer grouping there butch, he said atone time they did, but there were problems, so now it's up to the shooters.  he said it would be nice if the top shooters all shot together, but it's not mandatory


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 19, 2011)

*Jump*



3darcher said:


> full time needs to peer group us. jump in if you want some bottomline



You know l want some..Go ahead and sign that dollar for me should be there around 10..May won't to bring you a pillow for the ride back...lol...


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 19, 2011)

bowanna said:


> I've hung up my 3-D rig. Is there going to be a hunting bow class or just the regular shoot ? And what class do I shoot in with fixed pins on a HHA slide ?



Lee, you can shoot hunter class w/ a mover as long as it moves behind the riser (like HHA).


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 19, 2011)

3darcher said:


> full time needs to peer group us. jump in if you want some bottomline



I'll be there around 8:00 Butch. Depending on who can work the table etc, I should be able to shoot sometime in the morning.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 19, 2011)

Yup, its a HHA sight. Them guys in the hunter class may get mad. Its awfully fast. A whopping 252 fps.
I may just turn it loose in the open class ?


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 19, 2011)

you better stick to hunter unless you wanta mix it up with bottemline and the 3d archer, lol??  i'm just worried about 3 brave geezers showing up in the geezer class.  joe and i will be there, but another could be verrry iffy!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 19, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> you better stick to hunter unless you wanta mix it up with bottemline and the 3d archer, lol??  i'm just worried about 3 brave geezers showing up in the geezer class.  joe and i will be there, but another could be verrry iffy!!



Are you saying your skeered ?     ...Mmmmm, seniors.   Easy picking !


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 19, 2011)

i'll be there around 9. lookin forward to it. bring the dollas bottomline.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 19, 2011)

i'm skeert there won't be enough seniors to qualify for the belt buckle.  new rules..there just ain't that many old geezers around anymore.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 19, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> i'm skeert there won't be enough seniors to qualify for the belt buckle.  new rules..there just ain't that many old geezers around anymore.



Maybe I'll bring the ole BowMadness XL instead. ....NOT !


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 20, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> I'm skeert there won't be enough seniors to qualify for the belt buckle.  new rules..there just ain't that many old geezers around anymore.




I went ahead and shot the white stake in seniors class so you'd have enough people in that class to give out a belt buckle. 
I shot it with my slow hunting bow so I wasn't expecting much. Ended up shooting even  (200) with 2 5's. @ 252 fps 
I'm sorry Johnny, I guess you cant trust anyone these days.  >>>-----> The Obsession bow strikes again  !


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 20, 2011)

bowanna--you must have judged yardage pretty spot on at 252!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 20, 2011)

congratulations, lee..i can't think of a nicer guy to get whomped by.  i knew when you told me that today, you had a shot.  i paniced and didn't want to finish 2nd so i kinda blew it out there at the end.  joe shot pretty well..he must have been almost even, but you musta nosed the boy out.  nice shooting..you da man..enjoy MY belt buckle, lol


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 20, 2011)

Good shootin Lee! How did you come out Squirrel??? Best I could manage was 217, and that with my Evo, didn't feel the need to break the Supra out.....


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 20, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Good shootin Lee! How did you come out Squirrel??? Best I could manage was 217, and that with my Evo, didn't feel the need to break the Supra out.....



Lets see that buckle.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 20, 2011)

that's pretty good "managin!!"  how's ricky d??  how many stitches??  that must have been a weird freakzoid accident??  papaw said he just walked into one of those steel flag stakes and cut his leg wide open??


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 20, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Lets see that buckle.



I didn't say anything about a buckle..... only what I shot....

And what happened to Ricky??


----------



## fulltime (Aug 20, 2011)

I am back up! good shootin lee. i hope oldgeez is feeling better now. sorry if i got on your bad side today geezer!


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 20, 2011)

i've known you way too long, and you're too good a friend for you ever to really get on my bad side.  it is i that went a little nuts..and i'm sorry for the bad bad language.  i realized that you were just trying to help, it just didn't seem so, in the heat of the moment.


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 21, 2011)

*Scores*

What about the scores?? Good shooting Alligood you should have won l know Hunter shot a 214 me l think a 202 or 204 When Rickey got hurt he left with the other set of cards..Oh...Hunter found one of your arrows it was destroyed !!!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 21, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> What about the scores?? Good shooting Alligood you should have won l know Hunter shot a 214 me l think a 202 or 204 When Rickey got hurt he left with the other set of cards..Oh...Hunter found one of your arrows it was destroyed !!!



Nah, I shot with my boys from work, we had a little tournament of our own. We all shot our hunting setups and shot from the blue stake, so I should have been up. Had one five on one them targets with the low 14, and it was quartering away a little, just outside the line. I wanted to shoot in the big tournament, but needed to finish the porch on the front of my house. That's some pretty good shooting on y'alls part too, some of those targets on the back straightaway were a pretty good poke...now what the heck happened to Ricky?????

OH, and I don't know who's arrow he found, I left with the 4 I took with me......


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 21, 2011)

David,
As I understand it, he was walking back from the target 
and fell on one of the flags. Hunter said it cut his leg pretty deep.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 22, 2011)

p&y finally said:


> David,
> As I understand it, he was walking back from the target
> and fell on one of the flags. Hunter said it cut his leg pretty deep.



Thanks Chris, I talked to geez last night too. That's too bad, must have just been a freak accident...


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 22, 2011)

david, hahahahaha, you really had me going.  i was thinking that you had really murdered everybody on a pretty hairy little course.  way to punk us..i am glad you FINALLY came clean, lol


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 22, 2011)

He didn't fool me. I knew that Evo and Supra couldn't do it with him driving.   
Now if he'd been using an Obsession bow, it would've been more believable.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 22, 2011)

bowanna said:


> He didn't fool me. I knew that Evo and Supra couldn't do it with him driving.
> Now if he'd been using an Obsession bow, it would've been more believable.



You just ain't seen me on a good day yet....target pan...target pa....well, you know.....I been fighting it for 2 yrs, just about got it under control. You know how it goes...4 shots just 1/8" or less  out....should have been 35 up, but woulda coulda shoulda...lol You ain't seen nothing yet...wait til next year....


----------



## fulltime (Aug 22, 2011)

hey alligood i think i saw where yall shot 21 targets?
that last target at the table was for a novelty


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 22, 2011)

fulltime said:


> hey alligood i think i saw where yall shot 21 targets?
> that last target at the table was for a novelty



Yeah, we knew but we shot it anyway......unknown, we chose not to look at the yardage before we shot.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 24, 2011)

*Tp*

Alligood...lf you shot a Obssesion l would cure that target panic in 2 weeks..l have had it 3 times l was taught by the best but l will think on it we would have to do it at TQ archery that's close to me if you need help..Just call me.


----------



## Big John (Aug 24, 2011)

Come on down...


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 25, 2011)

now i've really been HAD!!  not only did you shoot from the short stake, you shot an extra target??  17 up, pssshaw!!  punked again!!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 25, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> now i've really been HAD!!  not only did you shoot from the short stake, you shot an extra target??  17 up, pssshaw!!  punked again!!



I'm "of age" now.....I'm shooting with all you geezers next time....


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 25, 2011)

we need more competition..that upstart, fulltime, thought he could jump in there at the last minute and cop the buckle.  my old geezer bud bowanna showed him what for.  too bad, he showed me, too, lol!!  we love you neophytes..i was having to call people the night before the shoot to make sure there'd be enough of us shooting to qualify for the buckle.  the more the merrier..see ya out there, you young whipper snapper


----------



## fulltime (Aug 25, 2011)

scores are up.


----------

